# Business Tax Rate



## Riverbraid (Aug 14, 2014)

Please can you tell me how much tax my gf should be paying she earns 192,000 peso a month from a take away food shop.
Thanks for help


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Based on this Taxation in the Philippines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I believe that she would qualify as a small business. And on this Philippines Corporate Tax Rate | 2006-2014 | Data | Chart | Calendar, she should be paying 10.78% for SSS. Then there is the VAT (12%) that she should be remitting to the Govt. 

This is assuming that she is just working in a normal city. If it is in a Freeport it's all different.


----------



## Riverbraid (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok Thanks very much for the information


----------

